# Barska Scopes



## coyotekiller3006 (Jan 3, 2006)

Well i am looking at a 6.5-20x50, it has an adjustible objective lens. i was just wondering if anybody has or heard anything about these scopes. i am putting it on my savage .223 which has a no name 3x9 on it and it really sucks. also, is that magnification good for coyotes, most of my shots will be between 200-350 yards.

Thanks a bunch,
Michael


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

That magnifications should be perfect for your situation i have heard nothing on that brand however (sorry)


----------



## MOGLEY (Dec 20, 2005)

I don't own one but have read in other forums that it is a great scope for the price. Any skepticism has been it being so reasonably priced...... those that have them like them.


----------



## codfish (Mar 22, 2006)

Can a 223 kill out to 350 yards


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Yes


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Yes it can but what does that have to do with Baraska scopes? Please try to stay on topic for a post so the thread doesn't get changed from what the topic poster is asking?

IF you do a search you should be able to find lots of topics on how effective calibers are out to different ranges.


----------



## martyd (Nov 7, 2006)

I just bought 2 of these 8 x 32 x 56 leapers scopes. man are they clear. side focus down to 10 Yards. they are just as clear as my leupolds ! matter of fact i might just sale my high price leupolds and put that money on more guns and this scope. i dont know about other power of scopes that leapers make but this 8 x32 x 56 is nice !!!! marty


----------



## Sin man (Jul 25, 2006)

I have a couple of them. one on a 22 mag and the other on a 22-250. under 70 bucks they are a damn nice scope. i looked through alot of tascos and other brands that were in the 200 dollar range and these were alot better. and they have a lifetime warranty too.


----------



## NCGMAN (Oct 28, 2006)

JUST GOT A BUSHNELL 6X24 AO, MIL DOT BANNER, REALLY CLEAR AND ENOUGH POWER TO SEE A MILE. CABELAS: $149.99,, GRAF.COM,,$126.99
NOT UNDER A $100 BUT A GOOD SCOPE.


----------



## yooperyotebuster (Dec 13, 2005)

A friend of mine just bought one at Dunhams for less than fifty bucks. He put it on his .308. I believe he said it's a 3to 12 with a 50 mm objective. According to him he likes it.


----------

